# Bracket needed



## Brownfools (Sep 15, 2008)

Hi all,

We have a Hymer 524 C/S.
We experienced a rear-right blowout at 70 mph on the M40. It was in darkness on an unlit section. All safe and well!
While waiting for assistance I checked, as best I could, for damage. I Noted a hole in the underside of the floor behind the rear wheel arch and the waste valve handle and linkage were missing. There was also some consequental damage to the waste valve itself.
I have repaired the hole and purchased a Waste Valve Kit from CAK Tanks. This is identical to the original, except that it is supplied without the mounting bracket for the handle. does anyone know where I can buy just the bracket?
Thanks in advance!
David.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

sorry, can't help with that except to bump.

BTW what the avatar about, I couldn't make out what it's supposed to be.

Kev :wave:


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Brownfools said:


> Hi all,
> 
> We have a Hymer 524 C/S.
> We experienced a rear-right blowout at 70 mph on the M40. It was in darkness on an unlit section. All safe and well!
> ...


Sorry Dave,

I can't help with the bracket replacement, but maybe this photo will help others to identify it, and offer some suggestions. 
I have to admit, they are not the strongest of fixtures.

Do you know anyone that is good with sheet metal, who might fabricate one for you.

HTH,

Jock.

P.S. As I dislike using Broonfools at Newark, I tend to get my Hymer spares via Camper UK. They have a contact both in Preston, and in Germany.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

why do the manufacturers insist on putting fragile stuff next to vulnerable tyres, without substantial protection, distance being the lightest method of course, in a lot of case an extension or even shortening would solve the problem.

Kev :wave:


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi Kev,

In all fairness, the bracket should be slightly further away from the tyre, by about another inch or so, but the upper fixing screws had come loose prior to the photo being taken. It's not the best of anchorage points,  (despite being a Hymer).

Regards,

Jock.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

It's not just Hymer, they all seem to put stuff in awkward places, I think we should all maybe take a good look at where stuff is when we get one and see if we can help ourselves, before something happens, however easier said than done.

Kev :wave:


----------



## Brownfools (Sep 15, 2008)

Hi all,
Firstly to Jock and Rita - many thanks for the photo!
It will sound silly, but, when it's not there you forget what it looked like.
I can see from the photo that it's quite a bit thicker than I thought. I suppose I could have a go at making my own. Could I ask you (hope that this is not taking advantage) to measure the distance from the top of the mounting to the centre of the handle spindle so that I know how low it should hang? And how many screws secure it to the floor?

When I remount it I will have a stronger anchorage to fix it to as there is now an additional 6mm plywood bonded to the floor to cover the hole!

I will also try camper UK as suggested.

To Kev and Liz - Yes, I wish that I had paid more attention to this when it was there to be seen!
We should also pay more attention to our tyres. I was told by the tyre fitter that, although it still had sufficient tread depth, it was just too old to be safe. It had been the original spare and was fitted at the last change of tyres (I think!). Anyhow, it was 8 years old.

The avatar - Some years ago our son designed a "Family flag". Quoting from his description - The red cross represents the cross of St George for Dad's lineage, the stars are the colours of the Irish tricolour for Mum's paternal family (represented as stars to acknowledge the modern association with the EU. The main white cross on a black background represents our second home in Cornwall. The cross is offset in the manor of the Scandinavian national flags from which the unusual 5:8 flag ratio is also derived (most flag ratios being either 3:2 or 2:1).

We were thinking of having one made up to fly at rallies!

Thanks again.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Very clever flag, could I suggest a modification just for on here, just for a laugh really, you could put a pic of the MH in the top right, and a pic of you and your lass + pets in the bottom or vice versa as the MH might get a bit heavy on your heads as it were.

Re the offending bracket, would it be possible to fabricate something a little more robust than what looks like a piece of bent tin, maybe a U shaped piece with a good wide flange at the top mega thick say 1/8 inch obviously with the U big enough to work with, also if you can extend the pipe, could you move it out of harms way altogether.


Kev :wave:


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Brownfools said:


> Hi all,
> Firstly to Jock and Rita - many thanks for the photo!
> It will sound silly, but, when it's not there you forget what it looked like.
> I can see from the photo that it's quite a bit thicker than I thought. I suppose I could have a go at making my own. Could I ask you (hope that this is not taking advantage) to measure the distance from the top of the mounting to the centre of the handle spindle so that I know how low it should hang? And how many screws secure it to the floor?
> ...


Hi Brownfools,

The height from the base of the outer floor to the centre of the spindle appears to be 265mm, and there are 3 x screws securing the bracket. The clearance between the bracket (when secured) and the highest tread, (new tyres), is 35mm. It's not a lot.

HTH,

Jock.

P.S. I wanted to have a flag made up using our Avatar, but Rita said "NO CHANCE." I can't for the life of me think why she took that stance. :wink:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi Jock, have you not found those crumbs yet, you seem to go down there quite a lot :lol: :lol: :lol: 

As for a flag for you as an avatar, are you a man or a mouse.











Pause for Squeak.

Kev :wave:

I thought it was a wave for Mave, I didn't realise I need to find the tank now :tank: gorrit now :werecomingforyou: (bit long winded what was wrong with :tank


----------



## Brownfools (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks Jock and Rita. I had guessed at 250mm, but it's great to have an accurate measurement. Very nice of you to take the trouble!
I'll see if I can find a suitable piece of aluminium and cut it accordingly. Time to raid the shed!

David.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> As for a flag for you as an avatar, are you a man or a mouse. Pause for Squeak.


Right now Kev, I am really enjoying life, and having got through 30 years together, it seems a shame to spoil things. :wink: :lol:

*David*,the measurement it is 265mm. I have edited the post to that effect.

Regards,

Jock.


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

I think there may be variations in the location of this bracket, depending upon model. Below is a picture of the bracket on my 2003 Starline.

As you can see, it is fixed to the chassis member, not the floor above.
The distance from the tyre to the front of the bracket is 14.5 cm.
The vertical distance from the floor above must depend on the position of the waste valve opening rod. In my case, the rod is horizontal.

Good luck with the repair.

Philip


----------



## Brownfools (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks Philip.

Like Jock and Rita, mine is (or rather WAS) fixed to the underfloor. The handle, when propelled upwards at 70mph makes a nice 2" square hole in it! :?


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

JeanLuc said:


> As you can see, it is fixed to the chassis member, not the floor above.


Hi Philip,

I wish mine had the same mounting. 

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Brownfools said:


> Thanks Philip.
> 
> Like Kev and Liz, mine is (or rather WAS) fixed to the underfloor. The handle, when propelled upwards at 70mph makes a nice 2" square hole in it! :?


you're getting confused, I don't have one, ours is a Laika, and our plumbing is all domestic size (thank god) the drain is about 3 foot behind the offside front wheel, so well out of the way, and nowhere near the kerb.

It hadn't occurred to me til just now, but it's probably in just about the hardest place to damage it. I'll go and clout it now won't I.

Well who'd have thunk it, the Italians have eventually designed something which actually works well, no wonder the Germans have bought the company.

Kev.


----------

